# 1st Pork Belly Bacon



## smokenharley (Mar 6, 2019)

Well my smoking brethren, I tried pork belly bacon for the first time. And it was a success. I must say that of all things I have smoked, outside of cheese, this has got to be one of the easiest I have done. If you are considering giving it a try I would highly suggest that you do and you will be pleasantly surprised. 

Al little background:
I used a full pork belly I purchased at Costco. I could get them from a local butcher but I need to order ahead and I just had an itch one Sunday morning after reading several bacon posts and decided to do it that afternoon. I don't have any pictures of brine; kinda boring but, here is my process.

I used Pop's brine simply because I thought it may be the easiest way to try out the whole process. I did use the low-end of his salt recommendation to mediate what some considered a bit salty. I use 2 gallon buckets for brining because they fit very nicely on the lower shelf of my spare fridge. Two pieces in one bucket and one in the other. I checked them about every three days, did a little dance with them, and let them brine for 14 days.

On day 15 I took them out of the brine, rinsed, dried, and put them on jerky racks in the fridge for the next five days. Now it's time for the cold smoke. 







Six hours in...I just thought the smoke looked kinda cool against the snowy background. I can't say enough about the A-MAZE-N smoker. I have the tray and it generates an incredible amount of smoke and plenty for my cold smoke applications. It smoked for 11 hours and then I refilled part of a channel for another 2 hours.






13 hours later I pulled these guys from the smoker. From here these bellys are headed to the fridge for the next 2-3 days to age a bit.





Out of the fridge after a few days and ready for slicing. I did need to cut these guys in half again so they would fit on my small meat slicer. I guess it's time to buy a bigger slicer.












Sliced and ready to melt in your mouth - please cook first.







Final Thoughts
This bacon was fantastic. And I will echo others on the forum; you will never buy store bought bacon again. It may not look as pretty but, what it may lack in those pretty packages you see in the store, you will make up 100x over in flavor.

Speaking of flavor. Because I went on the low side of salt on Pop's brine it had an expected slighty sweet, very slight salt, and a nutty smoke flavor. Obviously the smoke flavor depends on the type of wood or pellets. I used Smokin' Pellets Perfect mix which I use for most of my smokes. I do think it would be interesting to try strictly a hickory or apple.

Anyway, I hope you guys enjoyed this and if you haven't tried bacon - just do it. It's pig candy at it's finest.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks great   Nice Job

Gary


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks Gary. Much appreciated especially given my first attempt.


----------



## Mofatguy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice! Can't beat homemade bacon! Just dine my 1st a week or 2 ago. Don't plan on buying store bought bacon or sausage anymore unless I just simply run out!
Great job!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2019)

Congrats it looks awesome with outstanding color. Enjoy it just don't share with to many people or you'll never make enough again with them bugging you for more lol


----------



## motocrash (Mar 6, 2019)

Fabulous First Foray,Beautiful Bacon Bro.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 6, 2019)

You just inspired me to try making my own bacon! Thanks for posting and great write up!
And thanks for Pop’s brine!


----------



## mfatty500 (Mar 6, 2019)

looks very tasty, good job!


----------



## dcecil (Mar 6, 2019)

That looks awesome, Im sure it was tasty


----------



## HowlingDog (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice job, looks great.  You can't leave us hanging; where's the fry pics and the plated bacon??


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 7, 2019)

Great looking first bacon. A shame its still cold I bet that would be a great BLT with fresh tomatoes.  

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 8, 2019)

Sh, Great post and excellent job on your bacon, it looks top notch ! like


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks for the comments everyone. We made some BLT's last evening and my wife went crazy. She ate all the left over pieces. As requested here is a fry pic: actually a bake pic.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 9, 2019)

SH,Your bacon looks delicious!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes sir, I believe you dood it right! Its a same to need to slice it up, I always think a smoked slab looks soooo pretty and then the smell gets on your hands and you smell it all day.

Congrats on such pretty bacon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2019)

Howdy Neighbor!!
Your Bacon looks Perfect!!
Nice Job!
Like.
You don't need a bigger slicer---Who said the Bacon Strips have to be 14" long.
Do you have 14" long slices of bread for those BLTs???

Bear


----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2019)

That looks great. Thanks for the inspiration!!!

My Costco belly's are on day 9 in the fridge using Bear's dry rub method. 
Next weekend is the smoke date.  

5 Days in the fridge on jerky racks?!  I was thinking overnight. 
May need to add some time to that part I guess.


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 9, 2019)

Watson said:


> That looks great. Thanks for the inspiration!!!
> 
> My Costco belly's are on day 9 in the fridge using Bear's dry rub method.
> Next weekend is the smoke date.
> ...


Looking forward to your post Watson when you finish. I would like to try that method if for no other reason than to compare that and the brine method. The five-day thing just works out with my work schedule. I only have time on the weekend for a 12 hour smoke. One day may work just fine although many of the posts I have read speak to about 3 days. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## disco (Mar 9, 2019)

Beautiful bacon bro! Big like!


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks great.  The advice on this forum is top notch and helps you avoid a lot of mistakes.  Happy smoking!


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 10, 2019)

Terrific looking bacon. Have you purchased your second belly yet?  I did my first belly early February and my second belly will be ready next weekend. Totally addicting.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 10, 2019)

*Very* nice job on the bacon.  Beautiful color.  And talk about meaty.....
Definitely worth a POINT.
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 10, 2019)

Ugh!  You're killing me with those tasty slabs of bacon.
I never saw slab pork belly at local sources until late last year.  Previously I only saw it sliced into side pork (still a tasty treat).
This has been a ... less than desirable past 5 months and not favorable for smoking.

Now I have to read post after post of making bacon.

Keep up the great job torturing me.


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks again everyone. If it were not for this forum and all the contributors it very well may have been a bacon disaster. With that said, thanks for the feedback and thanks for all who posted their successes and not so success. We learn best from each other. Best forum ever.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 26, 2019)

Sorry for late reply been out of town.

Thanks for the like JCinGB it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## hondabbq (Mar 27, 2019)

When you are doing your cold smoke, do you light only 1 end of the tray>


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 27, 2019)

hondabbq said:


> When you are doing your cold smoke, do you light only 1 end of the tray>


hondabbq, I lit just one end and it seemed to generate plenty of smoke for the pork bellies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2019)

smokenharley said:


> hondabbq, I lit just one end and it seemed to generate plenty of smoke for the pork bellies.




You have to be careful, if you do.
I only lit both ends of my AMNPS one time, years ago, and the smoke was too dense---I put one end out to avoid Bitter taste & creosote from too dense a smoke.

Bear


----------



## hondabbq (Mar 27, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> You have to be careful, if you do.
> I only lit both ends of my AMNPS one time, years ago, and the smoke was too dense---I put one end out to avoid Bitter taste & creosote from too dense a smoke.
> 
> Bear



I have used the AMNPS several times but I have yet to have great success with it. I read all the post about TBS with it and I can never get that. I get white smoke with it. I have great airflow in my Smokevault 24. bottom 2 vents open and open up and the top so it flows over the hanging bellies. I have lit both ends before thinking it will smoke faster but that didn't work out well. As you said it was very sooty tasting.
When I hot smoke my back bacon I get good results. Good smoke flavor with the sweetness yummy.
I also never get that great yellowing of the bellies either, but im assuming im just not doing it long enough of a cold smoke.
I got 25 lbs of pork belly in cure right now and it will be out next Wednesday and ill smoke it up on the weekend. I will go slower and longer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2019)

hondabbq said:


> I have used the AMNPS several times but I have yet to have great success with it. I read all the post about TBS with it and I can never get that. I get white smoke with it. I have great airflow in my Smokevault 24. bottom 2 vents open and open up and the top so it flows over the hanging bellies. I have lit both ends before thinking it will smoke faster but that didn't work out well. As you said it was very sooty tasting.
> When I hot smoke my back bacon I get good results. Good smoke flavor with the sweetness yummy.
> I also never get that great yellowing of the bellies either, but im assuming im just not doing it long enough of a cold smoke.
> I got 25 lbs of pork belly in cure right now and it will be out next Wednesday and ill smoke it up on the weekend. I will go slower and longer.




IMO, White smoke is OK, as long as it's light smoke.
I smoke my Bacon with Hickory in my AMNPS for 11 hours (one full load), but I use Smoking Temp of between 100° and 130°. It takes at least twice as long to get the same color & flavor from cold smoking. Not a problem---Just takes longer.

I like to say Many, Many hours of Light smoke is good, but even a short time of Heavy smoke can be bad.
*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 27, 2019)

hondabbq said:


> I have used the AMNPS several times but I have yet to have great success with it. I read all the post about TBS with it and I can never get that. I get white smoke with it. I have great airflow in my Smokevault 24. bottom 2 vents open and open up and the top so it flows over the hanging bellies. I have lit both ends before thinking it will smoke faster but that didn't work out well. As you said it was very sooty tasting.
> When I hot smoke my back bacon I get good results. Good smoke flavor with the sweetness yummy.
> I also never get that great yellowing of the bellies either, but im assuming im just not doing it long enough of a cold smoke.
> I got 25 lbs of pork belly in cure right now and it will be out next Wednesday and ill smoke it up on the weekend. I will go slower and longer.


Have you checked out the gasser (propane) forum https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/propane-smokers.109/ to get tips on low and slow smoking?
It reads as if you have too much heat and way too much airflow for cold smoking a belly.
In my learning curve, back or loin or side bacon can take a little more heat and smoke without going bitter.


----------



## newsmokerky (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## hondabbq (Mar 29, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Have you checked out the gasser (propane) forum https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/propane-smokers.109/ to get tips on low and slow smoking?
> It reads as if you have too much heat and way too much airflow for cold smoking a belly.
> In my learning curve, back or loin or side bacon can take a little more heat and smoke without going bitter.



When I am cold smoking I don't use the propane at all. I just hang the meat in the SV and light the AMNPS.
I cold smoke when ambient temp is 50f +


----------



## Tex1911 (Mar 30, 2019)

Quick question:

I see those dark spots (see picture # 4) on the slab after smoking. What are these? At first I thought maybe from the racks but some of the spots are just that, round spots. I have done several batches of bacon and some have it and some didn't. Any concerns with it? To the OP, please dont think I'm mocking your cook, I'm not, I'm just curious and didnt have pics of my own.


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 31, 2019)

Tex1911 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> I see those dark spots (see picture # 4) on the slab after smoking. What are these? At first I thought maybe from the racks but some of the spots are just that, round spots. I have done several batches of bacon and some have it and some didn't. Any concerns with it? To the OP, please dont think I'm mocking your cook, I'm not, I'm just curious and didnt have pics of my own.



The crosshatch pattern of lines are from the jerky racks they were on in the fridge. The dark area (spots) are due to the weight of the slab on the rack displacing some of the fat. What you are seeing is the meat under the fat cap.


----------



## smokenharley (Mar 31, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Terrific looking bacon. Have you purchased your second belly yet?  I did my first belly early February and my second belly will be ready next weekend. Totally addicting.



I haven't purchased the second one since we are still eating the first one. When I get down to a few bags left in the freezer I'll be starting the process all over again. I would like to try the dry method to compare with the brine method I used in this batch.


----------



## jbchurchill (May 12, 2019)

I see in your tag and pics that you've got a Traeger but you used the amazen to smoke the slab. Curious to know why?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2019)

jbchurchill said:


> I see in your tag and pics that you've got a Traeger but you used the amazen to smoke the slab. Curious to know why?




From what I've been told, Pellet Poopers burn too efficient at higher Temps to produce much smoke.
But I could be wrong.

Bear


----------



## disco (May 12, 2019)

jbchurchill said:


> I see in your tag and pics that you've got a Traeger but you used the amazen to smoke the slab. Curious to know why?





Bearcarver said:


> From what I've been told, Pellet Poopers burn too efficient at higher Temps to produce much smoke.
> But I could be wrong.
> 
> Bear



Pellet smokers do give a decent smoke at lower temperatures like when curing bacon. They do a fine job but do not give a strong smoke. As a matter of personal taste, some people like to add additional smoke with an tube or maze smoker.


----------



## smokenharley (May 12, 2019)

jbchurchill said:


> I see in your tag and pics that you've got a Traeger but you used the amazen to smoke the slab. Curious to know why?


I cold smoked the slabs. I did use the traeger as a container if you will and put the amazen smoker inside. I could have used the Traeger to hot smoke them - I can keep my Traeger between 140 and 170 on the low side but, I think I prefer the cold smoke method.


----------

